# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  ¿Hacer una análisis semanal o diario del comportamiento de la producción en postura?

## AvicApp.com

*Dos de nuestros clientes antes de usar AvicApp.com para el control de su producción hacían su análisis del consumo y la conversión de alimento semanal y mensual. Perdiendo de vista una información importante para las alarmas tempranas, que previenen de potenciales problemas que afectan la productividad. Cuando baja la productividad recuperar los niveles rentables requiere de esfuerzos mayores a aquellos que son necesarios para mantenerla.*Temas similares: Hacer cultivable un Totoral Artículo: Perú espera que Japón concluya pronto análisis de riesgo para poder exportarle cítricos y uvas de mesa Los análisis genéticos por el ARS ayudan a identificar las royas de la caña de azúcar Agricultores sureños cuentan con equipos para análisis de suelos y agua de riego Análisis del Terreno y Trabajo con las Comunidades para la Ejecución de Proyectos Etanoleros en Piura

----------

nancyalizon

----------


## nancyalizon

ES IMPORTANTE ESTAS RECOMENDACIONES, NOS DEDICAMOS A LA CRIANZA DE POLLOS DE ENGORDE PERO BUSCAMOS OTRA FUENTE DE INGRESO, CREEMOS QUE LA CRIANZA DE GALLINAS EN POSTURA SERIA BUENO, QUE NOS RECOMENDARIA, NO TENEMOS EXPERIENCIA.

----------


## AvicApp.com

Hola Nancy Alizon, 
Ir hacia la integración avícola es lo más natural en este sector, crecer vertical y horizontal aprovechando los conocimientos y experiencias de un rubo garantiza un nivel alto de éxito en el otro. Lo importante es hacer un análisis del mercado, consumo, tendencias, líneas genéticas, instalaciones y equipos, con la finalidad de tener una visión más real del sector.  
Podemos organizar una sesión para mostrarte los que se requiere en el negocio de la postura y la información relevante que se debe llevar para un mejor manejo.  
Estamos en: http://avicapp.com 
Puedes solicitar una cuenta a través de: http://www.avicapp.com/sp/escr/user/ 
Nos gustaría saber en que región te encuentras y tus datos de contacto para enviarte más información. 
También puede ver una pequeña guía sobre postura: http://www.avicapp.com/sp/escr/manu/..._1000_GAPO.pdf 
Gracias, Luis Benavides AndradeDirector AvicApp.com http://avicapp.com Barcelona - España

----------

